# Thinking of buying a P95



## PiTRiFF (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm thinking of buying a P95 9m for my first handgun. Anyone care to share their experience with this gun?


----------



## SFerg (Sep 29, 2008)

I have one with several thousand rounds through it, without one issue. It's a great gun, a little thick for concealed carry. I have often thought of trading it for something else, but can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I thought the P95 was 45acp? Well....anyway, the Ruger P series are good reliable handguns. As previously mentioned, a bit on the chunky side for concealed carry. I do think they are very nice pistols for the price. Take that from a Glock guy who used to own a P89DC.


----------



## ruger2u (Sep 12, 2008)

*What are you waiting for ?*

Go ahead and pickup your P95 !!
I have one and have put a few thousand rounds thru it and simply love the gun. Shoots great and easy to maintain. A real workhorse


----------



## ReD_HaZe (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm new to handguns and my first purchase was a P95 and I don't regret it at all. I got a little over 800 rounds through mines with no problems what so ever. I still take it to the range, shoots good, accurate. Since the P95, I now have more experience under my belt I got an LCP .380 and looking to purchase sub compact G27 or G36 or M&P .40. You'll love the P95 as your first gun.


----------

